
Entitled startup founders and indulgent VCs = disaster - bobthedog
http://www.mercurynews.com/michelle-quinn/ci_30285683/founders-syndrome-takes-troubling-turn
======
TheLarch
This is inevitable as venture capital assumes a larger portion of the economy.
However, I have never seen such a focus on reputation as I have in the
startup/venture capital world.

A good portion of what you might call 'blue chip' VC's value reputation
highly. I may have the details wrong here, but between stints at Twitter Jack
Dorsey tried his hand at another startup, failed, and felt so bad about it he
repaid his VC's out of personal funds. Ron Conway made an offer on the spot to
fund his next venture, whatever it might be.

My perception is that YCombinator is like that as well, and that word will get
around quickly if you act like a jerk.

Joel Spolsky of Fog Creek talks at some length about avoiding jerks even if
they are productive programmers.

Investment has always, always attracted jerks, so there is nothing surprising
here. It's unfortunate that the article does not mention the rare rejection of
apparatchik-ism and the self-serving and jerks in general that does happen in
VC.

